# natural deodorant?



## bookfarmer (Jan 1, 2009)

As I try to reduce the toxins that I use or am exposed to, one of the things I'd like to change is deodorant. Some years ago there were some kind of rock crystals that were touted as doing the job. Anyone have experience/comments about them?

Any other ideas out there?

TIA.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

You can get the crystal deodorant at Walgreens and probably other drug stores. They don't work too well for me (but are better than nothing), but work well for my mother.

From all the natural stuff I've tried, I find Jason's Tea Tree deodorant works best for me. I also liked their tea tree powder for additional protection - especially in the summer, but they no longer make it.
Dawn


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

The crystals work great for me, but not for my son. I guess some people's body chemistry is not compatible with them. My son uses vinegar. It does a great job for him. Just dab the vinegar on a cotton ball and rub it on. I've used vinegar when I didn't have anything else. It worked for me too.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I've been using the same crystal for a couple of years and it works great for me. It doesn't stop the sweating, just the odor.


----------



## misplaced (Feb 20, 2009)

It isn't good for your body to stop the sweating anyway.
My husband uses vinegar. I still use my store bought deoderant though.
The vinegar seems to get rid of the smell, but doesn't keep it away for very long...


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

I've been using Tom's lately. By the time I get out of school around one or two it's beginning to wear off, but works well enough that I don't scare anybody away.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Try baking soda. Lasts quite a while. A/C vin or white vinegar for deodorant?


----------



## NicoleandBrian (Feb 1, 2006)

DH uses Tom's. He likes it and it works well.


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 1, 2008)

Ditto on Jason's. You can find it at most herbal stores.


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

I use rubbing alcohol. It works for me, but then I've never perspired heavily or had a strong body odor.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Sandra Spiess said:


> Try baking soda. Lasts quite a while.


I tried baking soda and it broke me out in a rash, then I tried the type from the health food store without aluminum in it and didn't have a rash; but I get better protection from the Jason's Tea tree.

Dawn


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I have not tried this recipe yet, but just found it and plan on making it this weekend.

Homemade Deodorant
Ingredients:
Coconut oil
baking soda
arrowroot powder or cornstarch

Combine equal portions of baking soda & arrowroot powder. I use about 1/4 cup each. Then slowly add coconut oil and work it in with a spoon until it maintains the substance you desire (I use approx 5-6 Tablespoons). It should be about the same texture as the store bought kind. 

Once I make it and give it time I will post how it worked.

~Sharon


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I have a deo crystal (not Jason's brand, though) and prefer it because it is free of aluminum. No, it doesn't stop the sweating, but I believe your body SHOULD sweat. I have to apply it up to 4 times each day for it to work best for me, but I'm suffering with hot flashes lately, so I may be an exception. I also prefer the stone because I don't have a plastic applicator to dispose of. 

Sally Hansen also makes a natural deo stick, but it's in a plastic applicator.
ETA - NO, not Sally Hansen, it's Queen Helene brand. Sorry.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I used the Naturally Fresh roll on for at least a year without issue then one day I noticed my arm pits were peeling as if they were sunburned. No pain but YUCK. I switched to Tom's and the peeling stopped for a couple of weeks but it's back to usual. Just yesterday I bought Jason Tea Tree to see if that works without the peeling but I have my doubts. 

I think I'll try the recipe in post #12. I've seen something like this before but couldn't recall where. Thanks!


----------



## NicoleandBrian (Feb 1, 2006)

Not to take over the thread but...

For those that use the crystal/stone, which one do you use?


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

NicoleandBrian said:


> Not to take over the thread but...
> 
> For those that use the crystal/stone, which one do you use?


I have no idea what kind mine is. I bought it through our co op a couple of years ago and it was in the Frontier catalog. Sorry, I know that's not much help! It came in a purple velvet drawstring bag and had a little plastic container with it that the crystal sits on when not in use. I believe it is just a big hunk of sea salt, but I'm not sure. I know it doesn't have any aluminum in it.


----------



## BeWise (Feb 21, 2009)

The following are my favorites:

*E Plus High C Roll-On Deodorant 3oz*

"For total protection that lasts, this herbal roll-on formula reduces odor and keeps you feeling clean all day. With natural vitamin E, a powerful antioxidant, organic aloe and other skin soothers."

INGREDIENTS: Rose Water, Coconut Fatty Acid Cream Base, Organic Aloe Vera, Natural Grain Alcohol, Calendula Oil, Vitamin E, Calamine Powder, Oils of Arnica Flower, Camomile, Sandalwood, Patchouli, Jasmine, Fir, Vanilla, Cedarwood and Rose. 

http://www.aubrey-organics.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=082


*Home Health Roll-On Deodorant Herbal Scent -- 3 fl oz*

Other Ingredients: Algae Extract, Aloe Vera Gel, Deionized Water, Witch Hazel, Sodium Bicarbonate (Baking Soda), Herbal Extracts of (Fennel, Hops, Chamomile, Balm Mint, 
Mistletoe and Yarrow), Grapefruit Seed Extract, Herbal Fragrance.

http://www.vitacost.com/HomeHealthRollOnDeodorantHerbalScent


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

I use the crystal. It really works good if the arm pit hair is shaved off. Arm pit hair is a bacteria and odor trap. GROSS


----------



## bluhollow-lady (Oct 26, 2008)

I use Lavender extract from the Health Food store. I use that for daytime casual use. If I am with a group of friends in the car I use my store bought just to be safe. But Lavender does a good job for me. Just a tad because it is strong. I have used Toms and liked it ok. 
I like the idea of a herbal roll on. I will have to look for one at my local Health Food store.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I use Alvera Aloe and Almonds deodorant. I like the light clean fragrance.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

UPDATE:

I have been using the deodorant recipe I posted for about a week and have had good results. It has worked for odor control and perspiration. It has lasted me ALL day and doesn't completely keep me dry but enough where perspiration isn't an issue. My husband has even tried it and it works good for him.

I think that the next time I make it I will add either Lavender essential oil or Tea Tree Oil (just a drop or two though) 

Just thought I would let everyone know 

~Sharon


----------



## Backwoods Momma (Feb 26, 2008)

I have used liquid crystal for about 10 years now. My favorite is the Kiss My Face brand. You can get it in Lavender or Patchouli. It doesn't stop the wetness but, I have never had a problem with the odor even if I missed bathing for one day.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

I use Crystal Stick & have for years. It takes forever to use one up. No one else in the family will use it - they say it doesn't work for them - but it's fine for me. I don't shave, either.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

I've been using an oil I made from spruce pitch for years. Pine or other similar tree would probably work. I collect a little pitch dripping from spruce, then put it in a jar and cover with olive oil. Keep it covered in a warm place for a few weeks, then strain. Rub a little on each morning and it works great for DH and me. Balm of Gilead and other plants with antimicrobial properties work well, too, but I just love the smell of spruce. We tried crystals for awhile, but they didn't work well for either of us. 

Jenny


----------



## KatSpradley (Nov 7, 2008)

the key to the crystals is to wet the stick first good and apply well...I think for the majority of folks that I have talked to just did like 3 passes...I do about 4 up and down and 4 side to side if that makes sense and I have no issues with odor even when doing icky stuff like plumbing, under house electrical...that kinda sweaty gross stuff. I have used it for about a year now.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

I think it depends on the person and their body chemistry. We wet it well, then applied it like you mentioned. Better than nothing, but my spruce oil works MUCH better, and smells great.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

i use "the crystal" brand. started last fall, so haven't used it thru a tx summer yet. haven't had any odor problems. i still sweat a small amount, but that doesn't bother me. if i had to wear a suit and sweaty pits were noticable, then I might care tho, depending on how much i sweated.

i wet the crystal, and spend about 5-10 seconds per armpit, doing each side 2 times, to make sure there's some salt from the crystal on there. it's hardly worn down at all after 6 months, so i expect this one purchase will last several years. was about $7 at walgreens. someone on another thread a few months ago bought a case of 24 for 2 dollars each. that would probably be a lifetime supply.

but really, you won't know until you give it a try, and it's a pretty small investment. worth it to me.

--sgl


----------

